
Jack Ma to donate 500k test kits and 1M masks to the U.S. - smacktoward
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/03/13/jack-ma-coronavirus-test-kits-128522
======
svaha1728
With one simple gesture, he simultaneously helps a lot of people and
outperforms the entire United States government.

~~~
jVinc
And slaps a glove across Trumps face, which I suspect is the root cause for
this gesture.

~~~
adrianmonk
And/or maybe he just wants to help people. He donated to other countries too.

And/or the economy of China depends on the US being healthy (physically and
financially) so Americans can keep buying the manufactured goods which China
exports. As a customer, the US is too big to fail.

------
forkexec
If you look at it objectively, America is a third-world country that no one
wants to say it's so:

\- around 2 million homeless

\- extreme wealth inequality

\- lower than average hospital beds per citizens

\- no universal healthcare (Cuba's system is cheaper and better, unless you're
rich)

\- no meaningful mental healthcare system

\- heavily indebted workers who aren't making livable wages or gaining full
employment

\- home ownership and savings unattainable for most

\- unaccountable police

\- highest incarceration rate per capita in the world except Seychelles

\- racially-biased criminal justice system

\- imprisoning journalists

\- autocratic, corrupt, populist leader

\- deeply-corrupt political establishment

